# The things people say...



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thought it would be fun to start a thread about the stupid, funny, ridiculous things people say about our animals..
I'll start-
Many people ask me if I cut off the ears on my Lamancha. I usually reply yes, she is a fighting goat. 
My emus people will ask if they are alpacas or my alpacas they ask if they are emus.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

I am most astounded at the amount of people who stop to see the "Miniature Deer" we keep and breed. Some are even hard headed enough to argue when you explain that they are goats :sigh:


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Like had a guy ask me if my old alpine togg was half deer. Lol

And my all time favorite: don't llamas spit?????? 
Seriously, people, so do you.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

How about when people that can't figure out why you have so many more "males" than you do females because of horns. 
I have even had people argue with me that any animal with horns is male and not female. 
It is amazing how many people don't know the difference horns and antlers.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I also had a bottle baby buck last year that I adopted from another farm. He was boer/kiko cross. I brought him to work with me when he was very young so I could keep up feedings. 

I had a lady ask me what type of dog he was.....I told her he was just a mutt

:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

farmchick897 said:


> Many people ask me if I cut off the ears on my Lamancha. I usually reply yes, she is a fighting goat.


:ROFL: that is the funniest thing. I wish I could be there to see the look on people's face when you say that! the sad thing is some people may actually believe that you fight your goats.....


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't had goats long enough for silly comments, but I have chickens too. I'm surprised by how many people ask how I get eggs without having a rooster.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had the same thing with people asking me if my alpacas were emus.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

farmchick897 said:


> Thought it would be fun to start a thread about the stupid, funny, ridiculous things people say about our animals..
> I'll start-
> Many people ask me if I cut off the ears on my Lamancha. I usually reply yes, she is a fighting goat.
> My emus people will ask if they are alpacas or my alpacas they ask if they are emus.


That is hilarious about the fighting goat!!! 
I have to say and I don't mean it rude at all, because I'm sure many of you live in towns or cities, but most people from cities have NO CLUE! This doesn't have to do with my animals but was AMAZED when I heard a lady on the radio being interviewed that said, "to hell with farmers. We don't really need farms". The dj asked where will our food come from. The lady seriously replied..."we have grocery stores all over the place"!!! I don't think I've ever been as shocked in my life at a comment! Even my kids (6,10) were amazed!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah the sad thing is you can't fix stupid.
Ignorance of something because the person hasnt been exposed to it is understandable. But people with attitudes like the lady talking about the farmers, that is just plain stupidity.


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

I agree!! I just didn't put that because I was worried I would offend some of you!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think one of the most stupid things I have had someone say is..."No, don't tell me how the meat from the store has been treated. I don't want to know." I struggle dealing with that type of ignorance...

Oh, and I had a "fill in" UPS driver ask me if my Turkey tom was a rooster~


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I think one of the most stupid things I have had someone say is..."No, don't tell me how the meat from the store has been treated. I don't want to know." I struggle dealing with that type of ignorance...
> 
> Oh, and I had a "fill in" UPS driver ask me if my Turkey tom was a rooster~


Lol!!! I second you on the "I don't want to know" remark! Makes me so mad! I've asked some friends/family etc if they've watched Food Inc or Farmageddon or read anything by Joel Salatin and many of them say, "I'd just rather not know or oh I can't watch that. I'll never eat again!". Grrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I think one of the most annoying things people say is "goats will eat anything". Trying to educate people is ongoing and frustrating! 

Back to the "goats will eat anything"- on our local Craigslist, there is a poster continually trying to sell slightly moldy hay to goat people as after all
"goats will eat anything!" Grrrrrrr!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have seen that here too only they will sell it as goat/cattle hay. Nuh uh not my goats or cows


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I won't even use moldy hay for poultry bedding....it's bad for their lungs!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

one of my very favorites and most common of all is when some one is standing watching you milk a goat..."has she ever had babies before?" :help:


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

I just got my girls in November, we weren't telling a lot of people about them yet at the beginning to avoid the "fun" comments. I'm the type of person that calls people out 

After explaining to close family that we have them for milking mostly (majority know I've always wanted them my entire life) I get the first one;
"so have you gotten a lot of milk yet?" We just got them back from the breeders so hopefully they will kid in about 5 months and then we'll start milking a few weeks after. "why do they need to have babies in order to milk?" :blink:blink: had fun explaining that they ARE mammals and how we mothers make milk for our babies. "oh I just thought they always have milk" I wanted to ask if that's what they thought about cows too but I held my tongue, hubby was proud of me.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

We have a few boer cross so some have thick ears and some dont. Well my sister was in their pen trying to count how many boys their were by squeezing their ears to see if they was thick or not. I asked her why she was doing that and she said well, cause the boys have thick ears and the girls dont hahahaha.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I, personally, really like the "we just go to the store for our food". Really? And where do they get that food? From the warehouse, of course. Or, I remember being asked how to wash eggs once. My dad was told by some lady that she only bought eggs from "happy chickens". LMAO He wanted to know how she knew they were "happy".


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I, personally, really like the "we just go to the store for our food". Really? And where do they get that food? From the warehouse, of course. Or, I remember being asked how to wash eggs once. My dad was told by some lady that she only bought eggs from "happy chickens". LMAO He wanted to know how she knew they were "happy".


They were the ones with "HH" on their jackets :ROFL:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I did have a co-worker ask me once if goats really could eat a tin can. I have friend that was asked the same thing about his goats and he told him yes. It wasn't untill he told them that you could park an old junk car in the field with them and they would eat it within a month that he realized he was joking.:ROFL:

It's amazing to me how people look at thing sometimes. It's not like I live in the city.....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> They were the ones with "HH" on their jackets :ROFL:


:lol::slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL: The goat skin ones....right????? HAHAHAHAHA I got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol: Couldn't resist!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had someone walk up to me and my doe (Keep in mind that my goat is a doe in this story.) and ask if it was a male. I reply by saying, "No, she is a doe. A doe is a female goat". They come back a little while later and ask if he (They still haven't caught on.) is pregnant?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!  Like, WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? :roll: "No, she is a doe. A doe is a female goat. She is only a few months old. I don't breed my goats until they are much, much older!" :roll: :hammer: :think: :roll:


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

billyjane said:


> we weren't telling a lot of people about them yet at the beginning to avoid the "fun" comments.


I too, keep my goat ownership to myself for the most part around people in my area. Here, people tend to be very judging of folks who are not the 'norm'. A lot of people here are more like the "food comes from the grocery store" kind of people. *sigh*



> I held my tongue, hubby was proud of me.


I am proud of you, too! I have a heluva time keeping my mouth closed in the presence of ultra-DUH. Maybe that's why I don't have a lot of friends :stars:

:hugs:


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I am always trying to explain why my does have beards and my wethers don't !!!!! I must have this male and female thing all mixed up...


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've heard that too (male goats have beards right?). 
I'm shocked by the number of people that truly think the meat you buy in the grocery store did not involve killing an animal. :/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

City woman to poultry farmer: "You people are so cruel to kill those animals!"
Poultry farmer: "Do you eat chicken,ma'am?"
City woman: "Yes, but I get mine in the supermarket!"
Poultry farmer: "Where do you think they get theirs?"
City woman: "Well, I know they don't kill any animals! They get theirs from a factory!" 

True story!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I just can't even imagine what I would say or do if it had been me in that conversation! WOW!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Shortend version because it deleted my post. At the fair, there was a pair of white Turkeys. The tom had a patch of black feathers on his chest. An adult, yes, an ADULT, asked my dad "Is that where he poops?"

I get a lot of questions about my Pygmy goats. Usually are they pregnant, and are they babies. I can see where the pregnant one would come from, they are stalky little guys and quite round (which is good). But on the stall cards, I clearly state the age, and color of each goat. No, the white 5 year old doe is NOT a baby! :scratch::-| I've also had people take eggs from the chickens and toss them into the goats' stalls...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I had a big saanen wether with a beautiful set of horns on him at the fair.
A lady came over and said "omigosh you actually OWN a mountain goat?! Isn't that illegal? Did you have to, like, pay for him, or did you catch him yourself??!!".
SO, I calmly explained that he was normal, domesticated goat, it IS illegal to own mountain goats, and spent an hour giving goat lessons!!. 

Another time a guy asked if I "milk" my buck, he happened to have extra large testicles.......


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Another time a guy asked if I "milk" my buck, he happened to have extra large testicles.......


OMG! you should have told the guy to give milking a try. :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> OMG! you should have told the guy to give milking a try. :ROFL:


:ROFL: :ROFL: Ni you are a bit :twisted:


----------



## jackiesme (Oct 16, 2013)

People have ask me why my LaMancha have no ears. I tell them I cut them off when they are baby's and fry and eat them. You should see the jaws drop. Then I tell them the truth.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL OK I have to add this, your in the middle of milking a goat and someone walks up to you and asks whatcha doin? (You Think Like DUHHH.....) You say milking my goat, they say, oh really she really give you milk??? (At this point I cant hold back) I say No, I just like to play with animals private parts...... I know a bit over the top but I just couldn't resist. 

Had a friend of mine who has shown goats for years and as well as her kids in 4-h had a issue one year when her son took his Lamancha to a 4-h show, Animal Control shows up with a lady leading them over to her goat saying there it is, there is the goat they mutilated and cut off there ears.....The judged literlaly had to go over and Explain that the breed is born that way. :eyeroll:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey that's not a bad idea...:thinking:
Just kidding :lol:

ETA: this was meant to be under the poster who said they cut off the babies ears and fried them not the poster who said they played with animals private parts.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

The best one for me was this woman... she literally showed up in heels to my barn in a convertible. She wanted to know if she could house train the goat and she wanted to carry it in her purse. I explained that even minis won't fit in a purse full grown. She then asked when the BOY goat I was selling (clearly she couldn't have been confused as I'd just explained I castrated him with an emasulator thus his permanent "keepsakes" ) ... would give milk. I was literally speechless wondering if she was kidding. She wasn't. I just said, "Um.. never? Only females give milk... after having babies..." I felt like saying, "I don't know, when will your husband begin to lactate?" I couldn't believe she was that dense. Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> OMG! you should have told the guy to give milking a try. :ROFL:


ROFL!! Oh Ni that's way too funny!! :ROFL:


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I swear, if I laugh any harder at any of these - I'm going to wet my pants!! I was choking from laughing so hard! Dang asthma :/ 

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

jackiesme said:


> People have ask me why my LaMancha have no ears. I tell them I cut them off when they are baby's and fry and eat them. You should see the jaws drop. Then I tell them the truth.


Haha!! Love it!
One time at my 4-H fair me and my friends with our Nigerians were the only ones in the barn.. There were some LaManchas over at the other end of the barn... We were sitting there talking and eating and there was a couple that was walking through.. When they made it over by us they asked us what happened to the goats ears over there.. So me, eating a chunk of beef jerky, slowly move it behind my back and was like 'nothin..' Lol! Then we all started laughing and we told them the truth. It was pretty funny though :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Hey that's not a bad idea...:thinking:
> Just kidding :lol:
> 
> ETA: this was meant to be under the poster who said they cut off the babies ears and fried them not the poster who said they played with animals private parts.


Hahahahahahaha Leslie~! :slapfloor:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

One of the stupidest and most common questions I get when walking my wether goat is, "Can you milk him?"

I ask them to please repeat the question slowly and see if they can figure it out. If they still can't, I tell them they're welcome to try, and I'm not responsible for his reaction.

I once embarrassed a friend of mine when he asked me why the girls had to have babies before I could milk them. I explained that they are mammals, and offspring are necessary to trigger milk production. He still didn't get it until I said, "You know, like people!" He turned red and quit asking questions.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> City woman to poultry farmer: "You people are so cruel to kill those animals!"
> Poultry farmer: "Do you eat chicken,ma'am?"
> City woman: "Yes, but I get mine in the supermarket!"
> Poultry farmer: "Where do you think they get theirs?"
> ...


Why does that not surprise me? :shocked: :eyeroll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

1st off sorry about the private parts if that offended anyone:angel2::hammer: Didn't mean too. 

You know we laugh at these people and such but Now days unless you grow up in this environment how would they know? Everyone is so over protected and they really don't think about where there food comes from other then the store and "Factory or Warehouse". My hubby was raised like that and he found out where we got milk from watching The Beverly Hillbillies ! I honestly think it just shows how bad our school systems are. 
True Story, In high school, My hubby decided to take Agg. 1st day they asked the question where does your food come from OTHER then the store. Explain how you think the meat on your bigmac got there. Most NO ONE knew. They then showed pictured and films of it from being bred, born and then ending up in your store or fast food. 1 girl took it SO hard she dropped the class that day and became a Vegan. While he stayed with it, he admits that once they took them on a tour of a pig processing plant that he couldn't bring himself to eat pork for Months afterwards. I agree people need to know where there food comes from but I also agree that some people cant handle it or they would never eat something again. I can NOT stand the sound of someone hacking a lougy, I will not stay around the sound of it if there is a way to escape at all. It just crawls up my spine, but I can handle gory stuff all day long. Some people are the opposite and truth told we here know there is nothing pleasant about it, even when done in the best possible way.(Although "factories" are horrific) So cant blame them for knowing they cant watch something. Now there is a difference in just not wanting to educate ones self as well. That's a whole other thread.....lol I just had to point out the reason we can have such great laughs is due to our lack of proper edgeumokashun.

True story, boy at the grocery store worked in meat dept. Didn't know that the red stuff in meat was actual blood, thought it was "dye" to make it look like it was..........


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm one of those people, Laura. When I was around 5 my brother told me McD burgers came from cows. I didn't eat McD burgers after that. I have no idea why I didn't make the connection with all burgers. Lol. I was never a big fan of meat, taste wise, anyways, so when I read a book about factory farm practices just before I turned 13, I couldn't handle eating meat any more. Because of how I grew up, I still cook it and I will sometimes eat around meat in a dish, but I prefer not. Eggs and dairy are still fine to me, though I gave up eggs for a good year after our neighbors gave us fertilized eggs and I got a surprise in my morning breakfast. Bleh. I totally get that I think different than other people and I don't judge what others eat if they don't judge my eating habits.  But anyway, my kids know where meat comes from and they don't bat an eye when they eat it.

I was told that the meat at the grocery store was dyed too, to make it look more appetizing. Myth?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They add coloration to the ground beef when it starts to brown so it still looks "red and fresh".It's still ok to eat, but american consumers won't touch it if it is not red.
Just like the chickens skin needs to be yellow here.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

crownofjules said:


> I too, keep my goat ownership to myself for the most part around people in my area. Here, people tend to be very judging of folks who are not the 'norm'. A lot of people here are more like the "food comes from the grocery store" kind of people. *sigh*
> 
> I am proud of you, too! I have a heluva time keeping my mouth closed in the presence of ultra-DUH. Maybe that's why I don't have a lot of friends :stars:
> 
> :hugs:


Some of our friends seem to be realizing the importance of being more independent when it comes to your food now that we are "setting the example" and are showing interest in possibly having their own goats. They ask my husband the questions because I purposely try to scare them and make them have an educated decision. Some I know they have no clue (just want them because they think it'll be cool and have no idea how much work and care they take) and soon goats will be like cats and dogs being abandoned and mistreated.

And I'm the same way with friends, but I rather have a few real good friends than a bunch of fake ones 

All these stories are hilarious, thanks for the good laughs! I especially like the factory, milking bucks, and the Lamancha ear ones LOL


----------

